# Dozens Of Foreign Teachers In China Being Deported



## GreenGene

Due to all the FTs who believed the BS of the shady recruiters and scam agents persuaded to come work illegally in China on F or L visas, the Chinese visa police have been making random checks at schools all over China this month and rounded up scores of foreign teachers for fines and deportation within 10 days. The fines are substantial ($1,000 - $5,000 based on the number of illegal working days) and if you can't pay the fine before you get deported you get hit with a 5 year reentry ban. I have links to the story but since we are not allowed to insert links you will just have to google for yourself "foreign teacher visa scam deport China". These surprise raids are going down all over China so be sure your passport has a Z visa in it if you are working in China and be sure to carry your passport with you.

Also some good news... There will soon be a 5 year Z visa available in China and that story can be found at China Daily.


----------



## jonsims

Iv'e been here for 17 years.. more and more epxpat teachers without qualifications or even good english are finding there way here. So many overstay because they dont' have much respect for the laws or people of this country in the first place. A lot of them are on the streets drunk and fighting many many nights. If they were legitimate teachers they would not need to do this stuff in the first place.




GreenGene said:


> Due to all the FTs who believed the BS of the shady recruiters and scam agents persuaded to come work illegally in China on F or L visas, the Chinese visa police have been making random checks at schools all over China this month and rounded up scores of foreign teachers for fines and deportation within 10 days. The fines are substantial ($1,000 - $5,000 based on the number of illegal working days) and if you can't pay the fine before you get deported you get hit with a 5 year reentry ban. I have links to the story but since we are not allowed to insert links you will just have to google for yourself "foreign teacher visa scam deport China". These surprise raids are going down all over China so be sure your passport has a Z visa in it if you are working in China and be sure to carry your passport with you.
> 
> Also some good news... There will soon be a 5 year Z visa available in China and that story can be found at China Daily.


----------



## USAGary

jonsims said:


> Iv'e been here for 17 years.. more and more epxpat teachers without qualifications or even good english are finding there way here. So many overstay because they dont' have much respect for the laws or people of this country in the first place. A lot of them are on the streets drunk and fighting many many nights. If they were legitimate teachers they would not need to do this stuff in the first place.


Bashing ex-pat teachers are we? For what reason? Hyperbole and unsubstantiated statements plus writing errors abound in your rant. Are you a qualified teacher with good English? Nice first post. :ranger:


----------



## cschrd2

Actually a part of the teachers have no clue they don't have proper work permits. This goes all the way up to international schools (last year Rego Int school in Shanghai was at the brink of closure just because staff worked on a tourist visa. Off course there are the people that do this knowingly but some just rely too much on their (Chinese employer).


----------



## jonsims

USAGary said:


> Bashing ex-pat teachers are we? For what reason? Hyperbole and unsubstantiated statements plus writing errors abound in your rant. Are you a qualified teacher with good English? Nice first post. :ranger:


Many of these foreign "ENGLISH" teachers do not speak English as their mother tongue (good to see you have your mothers tongue!). So. .no.. the "BS" goes both ways. 
One year the chief of police asked me what would happen if he overstayed in my country. I told him he'd probably be fined and deported and he replied; "there you go" (obviously I paraphrase as he does not speak english). 

So.. I'm not bashing teachers but if a school here ends up employing a russian who's english is at the best, "second language" then I do tend to feel they have good reason to revoke the contract. 

There are instances of qualified teachers getting shafted but in this country you have to read the fine print and the fine print is in Chinese if you want to sue. That is the way it is. 

I don't have a problem with that. 

I do have a problem with them when they are throwing up over the roads, late at night and punching the crap out of each other. It does paint such a mature and sophisticated picture of foreigners over here don't you think?

No Hyperbole and no Unsubstantiated statements. I've been here 17 years mate. Not interested in bashing anyone, just want to get the picture strait that it takes two to tango cuzzy bro.. 

I dont' have a problem with you or anyone. I have my 17 yrs of experience here in Ningbo to share with people, and guess what? I don't take sides mate.


----------



## jonsims

One more thing USA GARY.. "senior expat" that you are.. I met an american girl who freely admits she is white trash but told me she had no choice but to come here as in america there was absolutely no way she was ever going to get out of the trailer park she lived in. So don't think I am into expat teacher bashing.. I suggest you get down off your high horse cowboy.


----------



## albani771

First of all LOL..
secondly, i think a lot of foreign teachers in china are not qualified teachers, some are just students who get a part time job, and if they get lucky work their way up. I also don't think its very fair the way chinese people offer jobs to people simply because they are 'muricans and Canadians. I've been here over 4 years and if these ''teachers'' were really qualified, they would have done a little bit more research on these visas that seem to be thrown around all over the place, and could have avoided deportation


----------



## USAGary

albani771 said:


> ... i think a lot of foreign teachers in china *who get deported* are not qualified teachers... I've been here over 4 years and if these ''teachers'' were really qualified, they would have done a little bit more research on these visas that seem to be thrown around all over the place, and could have avoided deportation


Fixed it for you to what you obviously meant to say. IMO it is hard to put most of the blame on the teachers when you read about schools and organizations who give good people the run-around, thus endangering their visa status.


----------



## Jennifer.S

Let's face it, no one over 20 with any career prospects at all is going to sign up to one of these teach-English-abroad; it's basically as soul-destroying a job as you'll find.

On the other hand, a lot of people get screwed by fake Chinese visa renewal services too. There was one in Qingdao a while back - they booted loads of people out (a lot of whom hadn't realised their visas weren't legit) just before the Olympics, and were hyper-suspicious of anyone with "Qingdao" on their visa for months afterwards.


----------



## Sidicas

I think the fines are pretty crazy. I'm absolutely sure that if a Chinese person committing the same kind of crime in China wouldn't be fined anywhere near that much. A car driving through a stop light which puts people's lives in danger is fined what? 50 kuai? Maybe a couple hundred at a busy intersection?

It's definitely a bit discriminatory towards foreign teachers to fine them so much, especially since they're there because China needs foreign teachers to teach students to have any proficiency at all in English.


----------

